# First Projector.... Opinions Please!!!



## AlexH (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi All::help:

This is my first post, but I have been lurking for awhile doing some reading on projectors. I need help in coming up with a system my wife and I can enjoy. 

First I have an existing 48" HDTV setup in a multi/family room. The present system is housed in a built in entrainment center that measures 7'H x 8'W. The center houses all my gear, Front speakers and Center channel.I plan on keeping this for TV viewing and adding a projector screen that can be placed/pulled down in front of this existing system. So I know I will need a AT type screen. I was thinking DIY. I used to be a finish carpenter and built the entertainment center which and be modified to house the screen some how. Projector may have to be LCD or3LCD. My friends DLP RPTV tends to give me a head ache every now and then, but I don't see the RBE. Viewing will be for Movies and the occasional football game. 



So here are some of the details I know you all will want to know: 

Viewing area: 10' x 12'. White walls

Ceiling height. 7' over the entertainment area and 8' of the seating area.

Seating distance is 10' and will consist of one couch.

Throw distance is 10' Screen to projector lens

Screen size I am not really sure of. We do not want a hugh screen and the throw distance may limit us anyhow. I think no larger than 8' diagonal. 

Light can be 95% controlled. 

Budget for projector and screen $2000.00

My concerns are projector noise, I need to ceiling mount it and that puts it straight over our heads.

Any of your thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

AlexH said:


> Hi All::help:
> 
> This is my first post, but I have been lurking for awhile doing some reading on projectors. I need help in coming up with a system my wife and I can enjoy.
> 
> ...


I highly recommend the Epson 8350 and an Elite Screen can be had for around $350-$400.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Should have mentioned that the 8350 can be had for $1199 shipped!


----------



## AlexH (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply Dale.

I had been reading about the 8350. Looks like and excellent entry level 1080p projector. When I put the 8350 into the Projector calculator it gives me a screen size of 76" on the diagonal for a 16:9 ratio. This maybe a little small, not really sure. This is where my lack of knowledge has me worried. Is this just recommend size? Can I then adjust it to a larger size? I know the lens shift will be handy for my situation.

I will look into Elite Screens.

Thanks


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I think those throw calculators estimate the largest image youll get based on the distance and ability of the projo in question. Mounting the projector farther back is out of the question? Epson is one the best deals going as far as price is concerned, especially since youd like to skip dlp. Did you check projector central for the other current projectors in the epson's class? Its always handy.


----------



## AlexH (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes. That is as far back as I can put it. I have not done a ton of research at projector central, but some. I wanted to see what others experiences have been. Hoping to eliminate choices and maybe not be so overwhelmed by it all. I tend to get mired down in the research sometimes.:rubeyes:

If


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Luckily the only other _current_ projo in your price range is a dlp, so your research should be complete. Did you price out a ae4000? A 2.1 zoom is one of the best youll find. Since you cant mount further back a mid 70s" screen is in your future, there are really no other options in an lcd for your budget and throw distance requirements.


----------



## AlexH (Jan 10, 2011)

I found the projector selector at Projector Central.onder: You are correct I don't have much choice with LCD going any bigger, and that maybe OK. My wife would prefer not to have a to big of a picture. I may have to consider DLP. 

Any idea on a AT screen, I would have a budget of approx $600.00?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish I would have read a little more closely and considered your mounting distance a little better. I use the Elite Screens Sable Series 110" Cinewhite. It was $312 shipped from Amazon but is also a fixed screen. Looks great but I also have 100% light control.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The Mitsubishi HC4000 has a good review on projector central as well. It is a DLP but it will be able to get you up to 84" on the screen.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

AlexH said:


> Any idea on a AT screen, I would have a budget of approx $600.00?


Keep in mind that this will shorten the distance even further. And there are some LCDs that can accomplish a short throw. They're just not HD native. The one that I see at PJ Central that should work would be the Mitsubishi HC4000. You'd be at 20fL with a 100" screen - .9 gain.


----------



## AlexH (Jan 10, 2011)

mechman said:


> Keep in mind that this will shorten the distance even further. And there are some LCDs that can accomplish a short throw. They're just not HD native. The one that I see at PJ Central that should work would be the Mitsubishi HC4000. You'd be at 20fL with a 100" screen - .9 gain.


 Is this because an Audio Transparent screen will have to be a few inches away from the speakers or something else? I did allow for this if that is the case.

I started looking at the Mits after reading more reviews, this could be an option.:T


----------



## AlexH (Jan 10, 2011)

I was just looking at the Epson 8350 brochure. Here is what they say.


Amazing image quality
High performance home entertainment
• 2.1x zoom ratio — offers great positioning flexibility
• Two HDMI 1.3 ports — for flexible connectivity options
• 12x projection — projects images 12x larger than they 
would appear on a 40" widescreen TV
• 80" widescreen — displays an 80" widescreen image 
from just 8' away, or a 120" image from just 12' away

So Epson says 80" widescreen image from 8', but Projector Central says just 65" from 10'. I am a little lost as what to believe. Can someone help me out please? I'm so confused:dontknow:

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

AlexH said:


> So Epson says 80" widescreen image from 8', but Projector Central says just 65" from 10'. I am a little lost as what to believe. Can someone help me out please? I'm so confused:dontknow:
> 
> Thanks


According to the calculator you can get a 103" image at 10 feet. That's not the problem. The problem is that it will be incredibly bright - 32fL. This can lead to eye strain/fatigue. Going with the Mitsubishi and a .9 gain screen gets the foot lamberts down to 20. Which is still high but it's much better than the 29fl you'd get with the Epson and a .9 gain screen.

Worse comes to worse you can always use an ND filter I believe. 

Have you ever thought of getting a Mitsubishi rear projection DLP set? They're as large as 82" at the moment.


----------



## AlexH (Jan 10, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


mechman said:


> According to the calculator you can get a 103" image at 10 feet. That's not the problem. The problem is that it will be incredibly bright - 32fL. This can lead to eye strain/fatigue. Going with the Mitsubishi and a .9 gain screen gets the foot lamberts down to 20. Which is still high but it's much better than the 29fl you'd get with the Epson and a .9 gain screen.
> 
> Worse comes to worse you can always use an ND filter I believe.
> 
> Have you ever thought of getting a Mitsubishi rear projection DLP set? They're as large as 82" at the moment.


So much to learn!!!!

I did consider a larger TV but that would not work into my room, I posted a couple of pics to help with the room. Also the WAF is very low on that idea. If you look at the pic my seat is straight back from the entertainment center.

The Mits does not have lens shift, so I think that rules that out. Looking like it is a smaller screen size or not at all. Really would like to stay with the 1080 projector.


----------



## AlexH (Jan 10, 2011)

mechman:

Ok I am catching on. What do you think about the Sanyo PLV-Z700? At 10" of throw it will give me any image of about 76" diagonal with 23fl of brightness. How does that look to you? Still to bright?

alex


----------

